# Gross but cool



## athiena14

So this is Nikita, my female agouti pied. Was holding her this evening when something cool, but gross happened. Never had a female do this before, but Nikita started to give birth on my lap. Didn't notice until she had passed her first bub. Put her and the bub into her cage to rest for the night and let her have the rest of them  Will keep you guys posted on how many she ends up having and pics later.


----------



## athiena14

So this is a new record for me... 14 bubs from one doe. No still borns. 10 dark eyed 4 PE. Split them up and having another doe who only just had 3 bubs nurse some of them. pics soon to come


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## shadowmouse

You are a Mouse Doula!!


----------



## athiena14

shadowmouse said:


> You are a Mouse Doula!!


XD wouldn't say that much... although it's cool to watch... never want one to give birth on my lap again XD will post up pics in 2 days... hopefully will start showing colors then (or atleast patterns.)
Down to 15... culled out the two runts


----------



## new2mice

Oh crikey that would have been some experiance


----------



## athiena14

So long time over due  my 15 bubs. Seems like just a bundle of surprises. Have atleast 1 that looks brindle (Which neither parent were XD, BUT both were from feeder breeders...) and at least 1 that might look like a tri color.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Oh I sooo hope that one does turn out to be a tri-color! What a wonderful litter, I am so happy for you!

Could we have a picture of the parents?

PS: I love pied mice <3


----------



## andypandy29us

fab pile I love tris


----------



## athiena14

Well hoping for at least one tri. Where I got the doe from said that they had tri's pop up every once in a while, but don't know from which line. So it could be a long stretch on actually getting one from her. The one I though I saw different shades on it, the lighter spots are starting to get darker, so there's no telling until the fur starts to really come in with color


----------



## Frizzle

Just wanted to chip in with that since your doe is agouti based & has small patches of color, she could be a brindle in disguise. While it's nice to get ones with the defined stripes, there are the muddy ones where it blends in. Can you post a picture of just the brindle looking one? I can't find it in the pile.


----------



## athiena14

Here is the possible brindle... sorry about the crappy picture, my phone seems to hate doing them. This guy/ girl (Don't check gender until 7 days >.>) Has very close together stripes and will be pied to seeing some white breaks on it.


----------



## Frizzle

Ooooh, yeah, that looks brindle. You're going to have to watch the PEs, if they're something like dove, it can wash out the stripes & hide it.


----------



## athiena14

I thought so  I'll keep an eye on the PE's I was planning on keeping a male and a female, so curious on what the bubs from them will look like. Ok... this one is a strange bub. These two pics are from the same one just showing the two sides. One side the color is good, no markings on it, while the other side the markings are erratic. Could this be just another brindle, just its pattern is off?


----------



## Frizzle

Since the dam didn't have the best stripes, & this line hasn't been selectively bred for the striping, you're probably right about it being a brindle with a poor pattern.


----------



## athiena14

alright thank you  More pics to come when the colors become more apparent


----------



## Trixie's Mice

You so lucky, I love litters with wide variety. Can't wait till they get fur.


----------



## athiena14

here are 2 of my PE 3 of them are seeming to become RY the other looks maybe like a dove... or is it lilac since it's PE?


----------



## Frizzle

I would bet on washed out/undermarked brindle before RY. What was the sire's color?

Also, quick question, but when your doe gave birth in your lap did you notice if the babies came out grey/purple? For the first time today I (had to intervene with a muncher) and some of the babies appeared to be not breathing very well & colored funny. After putting them in their foster mom's tank (despite her ignoring the new bubs for a couple hours) the bubs turned a bright red color & became active like their other siblings.


----------



## athiena14

Male was another pied agouti.

hmmm at birth? It was a dark purple almost a dark red color.

What would the greyish color one be called? I know dove is same color but dark eyed. My rex is that color.


----------



## Frizzle

This depends on where you're located & what standards you're using.

I think that most people on this forum would consider a pink eyed grey to be dove, like on the finnmouse page.
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/dove.html

*Forgot to say thank you for your input on new born color!


----------



## athiena14

Actually here say that the dove is black eyed... Cause with my rex I had first called it lilac then everyone said it was dove because it didn't have pink eyes. And NP


----------



## athiena14

>.> This is the biggest litter and the most boys I've had... 4 does 11 bucks... Beware this post is pic heavy XD


----------



## athiena14

continuing If you have any clues on colors that I have wrong... let me know


----------



## Marlimoo55

Oh I am in love with any of the boys on the top! the more grey on especially!


----------



## Trixie's Mice

They all so cute!


----------



## athiena14

Thank you


----------



## athiena14

So this is the same little boy that was by himself in the above pictures. XD He ended up not being a self black at all. Not to sure about his color... he almost looks like he could be a golden on top. Another curious thing is that around his nose and his feet stayed almost a black color.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Looks agouti to me, beautiful darling! Boy! You are getting so many colors from this litter, love it!


----------



## athiena14

Thank you, they are mostly just agouti and RY out of the litters. I was surprised considering one mom was a black pied and there was only really 1 true black pied. the female I thought that was black turned into an agouti XD


----------



## Trixie's Mice

LOL they are tricky ducks hahaha. Do you know what the father looked like? I love genetics.


----------



## athiena14

he was another pied agouti.


----------

